# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Anyone Know When the new Crest at S.W. 104th and May is Opening?

## will77

Does anyone know when the new Crest Foods is opening? I live in Norman, but go to church right down the street from the new Crest, so it would be a convenient and viable alternative to making my weekly visit to Wal-Mart hell for groceries.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

I was told April-may a few months ago. However, I would say with the weather and such, May-June would be a good guess.

----------


## PennyQuilts

I'm looking forward to checking it out.  We don't have a lot of selection in this sector.  Not that I am complaining - I enjoy semi-rural.

----------


## AAC2005

Does anyone know when the novelty will wear off, so I can go shop without feeling the urge to throttle someone?
 :Fighting32:

----------


## andy157

> Does anyone know when the novelty will wear off, so I can go shop without feeling the urge to throttle someone?


Yes. Studies have shown that the novelty will be worn off entirely at 12:01 a.m. 176 days after the official "Grand Opening". Give or take a minute or two.

----------


## Thunder

It will open in the Summer.  Employees at that store will be wearing green (and thinner) shirts.

The shirts cost $30 each... More if you are taller or fatter.  Just imagine the huge chunk of paycheck(s) lost when getting more than one shirt.

Crest's excuse for high price (which I believe is bullsh!t) is that the shirts cost $60 each to custom order/make.  They claim to pick up half the price.  Like I said, bullsh!t, and that it is actually a way to help cover the cost of building a new store.

----------


## rcjunkie

> It will open in the Summer.  Employees at that store will be wearing green (and thinner) shirts.
> 
> The shirts cost $30 each... More if you are taller or fatter.  Just imagine the huge chunk of paycheck(s) lost when getting more than one shirt.
> 
> Crest's excuse for high price (which I believe is bullsh!t) is that the shirts cost $60 each to custom order/make.  They claim to pick up half the price.  Like I said, bullsh!t, and that it is actually a way to help cover the cost of building a new store.


Seriously, help pay for the new store. If they had 500 employees and each bought 2 shirts, that's $30,000, which wouldn't even cover the cost of the shopping carts.

----------


## Thunder

> Seriously, help pay for the new store. If they had 500 employees and each bought 2 shirts, that's $30,000, which wouldn't even cover the cost of the shopping carts.


$30,000 is still a lot to cover expenses.  Don't forget the high turnovers.  Who would want only 2 shirts?  It's better investment to buy at least 4 to lessen the wash and the shirts will last longer.  I been there a year now and I have 4 shirts.  I know some only have one shirt, so they either wash it every day or every few days...

----------


## PennyQuilts

Thunder, don't forget the cost to make them.  I honestly can't imagine that this is a something they do to make a profit to pay for the store.  If they are relying on that, the store is going under, anyway.  But I grant you, thirty (sixty?) dollars a shirt seems fairly pricey, expecially for new employees who've just been hired.  Maybe they are super nice shirts, although from your description, you don't think so.

----------


## metro

Wow, that's pretty crappy if they are $30 bucks, especially if they are claiming those cheap polo's cost them $60. If this is true, I'll definitely think differently of Ed Harroz, not that my opinion of him was that high to begin with, but he does run a clean operation though.

----------


## oneforone

> It will open in the Summer. Employees at that store will be wearing green (and thinner) shirts.
> 
> The shirts cost $30 each... More if you are taller or fatter. Just imagine the huge chunk of paycheck(s) lost when getting more than one shirt.
> 
> Crest's excuse for high price (which I believe is bullsh!t) is that the shirts cost $60 each to custom order/make. They claim to pick up half the price. Like I said, bullsh!t, and that it is actually a way to help cover the cost of building a new store.


 
Join the club... only a handful of employers provide uniforms anymore. The few that do require you to return the uniform regardless of the condition when it changes or you leave the company.

----------


## andy157

If the shirts are custom made, and cost $60.00, and the employee pays $30.00, and Crest picks-up the other $30.00, how is Crest making money to cover the cost of building the new store?

----------


## metro

andy, do you seriously believe a crappy polo shirt with an embroidered crest logo costs $60? They better be Ralph Lauren polo shirts for that price.

----------


## andy157

> andy, do you seriously believe a crappy polo shirt with an embroidered crest logo costs $60? They better be Ralph Lauren polo shirts for that price.


Not for second do I believe they cost $60.00. But whether they cost $60.00 or .60 cents I don't see how Crest is making money if they are in fact picking-up half of the cost. Maybe I misunderstood what Thunder was saying.

----------


## oneforone

> andy, do you seriously believe a crappy polo shirt with an embroidered crest logo costs $60? They better be Ralph Lauren polo shirts for that price.


It is possible if the material is made to dry quickly when drenched with water or reduce tearing. When I worked delivery for a now defunct retail chain the uniforms we woer were snag proof, stain resistent and made to dry quickly when wet. We didn't have to pay for them but, I loved wearing them. I could get soaked in a rainstorm and become instantly dry after being indoors for a few minutes.

----------


## Larry OKC

> Not for second do I believe they cost $60.00. But whether they cost $60.00 or .60 cents I don't see how Crest is making money if they are in fact picking-up half of the cost. Maybe I misunderstood what Thunder was saying.


I think what he was saying was that there is no way the shirts cost $60 and Crest is only claiming to cover half of it, that the employee is paying for the entire cost (and then some, with Crest keeping the "profit" which while not covering the cost of the new building, certainly doesn't hurt either). Actual cost is probably around $18, Crest claims to be chipping in $30 and keeps the $12 for each shirt (difference between cost and what they are over-charging the employee)

Notice when Golden Corral opened their new locations (in new buildings) the price pumped up a couple of bucks? Supposedly they have more selection (but some things they actually have less selection than before). And if the things they added aren't things you liked, then you are just paying more for the same stuff.

----------


## okcpulse

Okay, the shirts debate is useless and has absolutely no bearing on this thread.  Can someone give us an opening date or not?

----------


## andy157

> Okay, the shirts debate is useless and has absolutely no bearing on this thread.  Can someone give us an opening date or not?


As to your question I can only offer you more useless information. So for what it is worth, the information posted to the sign on the corner of 104th and May claims the store will open in the spring of 2010. The sign says "spring", Thunder says "summer", who knows?

----------


## earlywinegareth

Not official, but I drive by there every day and my best guess is June 1st.

----------


## Thunder

I thought I saw a sign posted in the store saying Summer or on the sacks.  It may be Spring, because we have people in the store wearing green shirts, so they're training for the store.

Green shirts is involved with the new store, so yes, that topic is relevant.

----------


## andimthomas

I wonder how much those green shirts are.

----------


## Thunder

> I wonder how much those green shirts are.


No clue.  They are much thinner.  Added logo on the sleeves.  Was told they are made by Adidas.

----------


## Martin

judging by the building progress, i'd say that early summer is most likely.  -M

----------


## Thunder



----------


## AAC2005

Not trying to be a smart-aleck, but the store could open on June 20th and it would still be considered "Spring 2010"...just sayin'. :Bright Idea:

----------


## oneforone

Summer leaves you a broad time frame to open the store. It could as early as Memorial Day and as late as Labor Day.

Provided we do not have a ton of rain between now and then I predict the store will open sometime between a few days before Memorial Day and no later then July 4th. 

I worked in a grocery store for two years. Both of those holiday weekends make just as much money as Thanksgiving and Christmas. Alot of people grilling, picnicking, camping and partying on those weekends. Crest cleans up with huge sales during that time frame.

----------


## Thunder

Yeah, they would be smart to open just before Memorial Day.

----------


## decepticobra

> I was told April-may a few months ago. However, I would say with the weather and such, May-June would be a good guess.


the only real way to know is to pop into the crest in mwc on douglas on any given weekday afternoon and catch ol' nick harroz in the customer service desk over in the corner counting up his money like he always does.... just ask him, he will tell you honestly, cause honestly, he wants more of your money. 

thats a typical business man.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

I was told by a corporate person I had emailed. But, that was a few months ago and it has changed with the weather.

----------


## Thunder

I don't understand why would Nick be going into stores to be counting money?  That just isn't right.

----------


## oneforone

> I don't understand why would Nick be going into stores to be counting money? That just isn't right.


 
He was being sarcastic Thunder... besides you work there and you of all people should know the corporate office is at the Edmond store not Douglas. Douglas is the supply hub for Crest.

----------


## old okie

We've heard that the new Crest was trying to open by June 15, but it does not look like that will be possible.  Maybe right before July 4th holiday?  Anyone know?

Also see that a sign in the window of the NE corner of the strip mall on the north side of the store says, "Future home of Subway."  Anyone know what else will be going in the other shops there?

----------


## linze

I was told today by a friend who went there to apply for a job last week. That the opening date would be June 20. Either way the store is coming right along and it looks like it could open any day now.

----------


## Tom

For the first time, they had their lights in the parking lot lit up and the store sign on (at 5:45am this morning). I drive by in the mornings to work and in the afternoons back home. I haven't seen the food vendors yet, mainly construction crews. Also, the parking lot was cleared out of all the trailers and stuff. It's getting close.
My bet is they will open their doors (at the latest) the weekend of 4th of July. A nice start to a summer of shopping with the holiday weekend.
But Fathers day is on the 20th so that would be cool too but only 10 days to get everything stocked and going.
Either way, it will be a nice change from the Wal-Mart crap to deal with.

----------


## old okie

Just drove by and saw the "official" sign:  the new Crest is opening *June 23 at 10 A.M.*  :Kicking:   Can't wait!

----------


## Spartan

I drive by this new Crest constantly when I have to visit my parents. Every time I drive by I am pretty stunned that Crest of all stores would pull such an impressive looking grocery store off.

----------


## oneforone

> I drive by this new Crest constantly when I have to visit my parents. Every time I drive by I am pretty stunned that Crest of all stores would pull such an impressive looking grocery store off.


 
I think all their stores are nice stores. I was really impressed with the work they did with the old Snyders store at 23rd and Meridian and the two former Homeland stores in Moore and Hefner and Rockwell. 

All three of those stores were dumps to say the least. They came in and remodeled them to nice clean stores that are packed with customers daily. I love Crest for one reason they are keeping Wal-Mart from owning the grocery market. It was not for Crest I think the local grocery market would have folded a few years ago.

----------


## Spartan

This is very true..they compete very well, too. Just wish they had more of a presence down here in Norman. Not a big fan of Homeland.

----------


## andimthomas

> I drive by this new Crest constantly when I have to visit my parents. Every time I drive by I am pretty stunned that Crest of all stores would pull such an impressive looking grocery store off.


Will anyone mind snapping a picture? I'm very curious of how it looks...

----------


## Spartan

I can next time, it's just where it is situated is not easy to take a pic..no businesses directly across the street or anything, and it's set so far back because I swear the thing has more parking than all of Quail Springs Mall..

There is a TINY rendering of it on their website actually.

----------


## BG918

Here is a bigger pic, great looking store!

----------


## Martin

that's pretty much what it looks like. i wish they were required to use more brick in the design. 




> it's set so far back because i swear the thing has more parking than all of quail springs mall


i'm sure the layout is designed to have outparcels.  i've heard a rumor that a chili's may be going in as one of them.

-M

----------


## SkyWestOKC

That would be nice to have a Chili's a block from my house!

----------


## earlywinegareth

If I had the money, I'd open a nice steak place.  This area of town has mega bucks but all we have to show for it is Panera.

----------


## oneforone

I am willing to bet they made the parking lot large because they are expecting people from all over that side of the city (Mustang, North Norman, South OKC and possibly Newcastle, Tuttle and Chickasha since the store is roughly a mile from I-44.) 

I have several family members and friends that live between OKC and Chickasha. They are all excited about the new Crest because they are not going to have to drive very far into the city for groceries. 

They will pull a lot of traffic to that store especially since they will most likely be open 24/365 like all Crest stores.

The good thing about this that almost every fast food outlet is pretty satured in that area. So only thing will likely build there is dine restaurants and quick service businesses like barbers, salons, cleaners, 

The only thing they may open is Jack In The Box, Wendy's or maybe Arby's.

----------


## Spartan

Here you go.

----------


## andimthomas

> Here you go.


Thank you! Wow. It looks great!

----------


## redrunner

Very nice, doesn't look like a typical box store in Oklahoma.

----------


## Thunder

The first few days of the month will be completely full parking.

----------


## Spartan

The parking lot alone is at least 5 acres, they will never fill it up. Not even the first week it is open. But I really like the design. I am impressed that Crest stepped it up so much. This will be way above any other regular grocery store in the metro (different league than Whole Foods obviously).

----------


## ljbab728

It's not bad but I'm not sure that "wow" is how I would describe it.

----------


## Larry OKC

> The parking lot alone is at least 5 acres, they will never fill it up. Not even the first week it is open. But I really like the design. I am impressed that Crest stepped it up so much. This will be way above any other regular grocery store in the metro (different league than Whole Foods obviously).


Am surprised you like it, reminds me of a Bass Pro kind of building. A big lean-to shed. I am definitely not impressed design wise.

On a tangent, isn't there already a Crest in the area? Is this a relocation or will there be 2 stores out that way (not unlike the original Crest and the one around the corner on Douglas over in Midwest City).

----------


## rcjunkie

> Am surprised you like it, reminds me of a Bass Pro kind of building. A big lean-to shed. I am definitely not impressed design wise.
> 
> On a tangent, isn't there already a Crest in the area? Is this a relocation or will there be 2 stores out that way (not unlike the original Crest and the one around the corner on Douglas over in Midwest City).


This is the only Crest in this area, the nearest one is in Moore on Eastern (E. ofI-35).

----------


## oneforone

There stores in Midwest City are not exactly around the corner either. 

The Reno Store is a block east of Air Depot. The Douglas Store is about a mile or two away. 

The Reno Store is a more like the stores most of us shopped in years ago before grocery stores started carrying everything under the sun.

It does not have a deli, flower shop, bakery, meat and seafood counter or a bank. It is pretty much a no frills store.

It will always stay open because it is the orginal location of Crest not to mention those of us that live off Reno keep the store packed. It's a great place to go when you just have to grab a few things. You can be in and out just as fast as you can at a 7-11 or Circle K.

----------


## Larry OKC

> This is the only Crest in this area, the nearest one is in Moore on Eastern (E. ofI-35).


You are correct, I didn't catch the "May" part (was thinking it was off I-35, nearer the Moore store).

----------


## Larry OKC

> *There stores in Midwest City are not exactly around the corner either.* ...


It is a relative thing (they are much closer to each other than any of the other Crest stores are to each other)..when in your car, just a few minutes apart.

----------


## rcjunkie

> You are correct, I didn't catch the "May" part (was thinking it was off I-35, nearer the Moore store).


A very good/close friend that's in the Commercial Real Estate Business tells me that Walmart is looking at property along I-44 between SW 104th and SW 149th for a new Super Center. If built they plan on closing the one at Tri-City.

----------


## Jesseda

does anybody know if this crest will carry special things like a fresh fish market or seafood, or anything special or unique like that

----------


## metro

> does anybody know if this crest will carry special things like a fresh fish market or seafood, or anything special or unique like that


crest corporate office
2200 sw 15th and 
santa fe
edmond, ok 73013
405-330-8100

----------


## TU 98

June 23rd is the day!

----------


## oneforone

> does anybody know if this crest will carry special things like a fresh fish market or seafood, or anything special or unique like that


They should because the Douglas and the Hefner and Rockwell stores both have fresh fish and custom cut meat counters.

----------


## old okie

> does anybody know if this crest will carry special things like a fresh fish market or seafood, or anything special or unique like that


They have said that it will be their "flagship" store with all the amenities, but who knows exactly what they will carry.  We've heard that it will "surpass" all their other stores and be "upscale."

Since the Homeland at 104th & Penn is the "go-to" place for meat and seafood around this area, and even now carries sushi, I'm guessing that Crest will go after the Homeland customers.

----------


## old okie

> A very good/close friend that's in the Commercial Real Estate Business tells me that Walmart is looking at property along I-44 between SW 104th and SW 149th for a new Super Center. If built they plan on closing the one at Tri-City.


We had heard this also, but some time ago before the economy tanked and Walmart started scaling back on super centers.  We were told by one of the cashiers in the Neighborhood Walmart at 104th & Western, but that was well over a year ago...maybe even nearly two years now.

Don't see this happening soon.  Plus, Crest's opening would cut into the grocery aspect of a super center.

----------


## old okie

> Am surprised you like it, reminds me of a Bass Pro kind of building. A big lean-to shed. I am definitely not impressed design wise.
> 
> On a tangent, isn't there already a Crest in the area? Is this a relocation or will there be 2 stores out that way (not unlike the original Crest and the one around the corner on Douglas over in Midwest City).


Absolutely agree with your assessment of the design--except we don't think it looks as "good" as a Bass Pro!  To us, it looks like your basic bait shop or "mom and pop" general store at some little lake, size notwithstanding.

Cannot believe that they would strive for an "upscale" store with a design like that!

----------


## Spartan

> Am surprised you like it, reminds me of a Bass Pro kind of building. A big lean-to shed. I am definitely not impressed design wise.
> 
> On a tangent, isn't there already a Crest in the area? Is this a relocation or will there be 2 stores out that way (not unlike the original Crest and the one around the corner on Douglas over in Midwest City).


It's not going in Bricktown...SW 104th/May.

----------


## Jesseda

old okie, see it in person, the new crest is nice, and gives it a fresh felling when you look at it, what did you want it to be a box like all the rest

----------


## old okie

> old okie, see it in person, the new crest is nice, and gives it a fresh felling when you look at it, what did you want it to be a box like all the rest


Have seen it in person; drive by it daily.  Was hoping for a classy-looking design like some of the shops in Trophy Club or Southlake, TX; lots of brick, stone, and glass...not the "shed" country look.  But that's just my point of view.  I'm not a "rustic, or log-cabin" person.  I like sleek, glass, stone, brick in creative design.  There are several buildings in OKC that do fit that description, but not many.  I also like unusual shapes of buildings, but I realize that rectangle or square designs are the more functional for grocery stores.  

I do worry, however, about the potential for pigeons roosting in the open metal struts that surround the front.  We already fight pigeon mess at the Walgreens at 89th & Penn.  Just hoping that won't be a problem with the design of the Crest.

----------


## SOONER8693

Even if Jesus Christ had designed it and it looked like the Taj Mahal, some people are gonna bitch about. That is the nature of our society these days. So, if you like it, ignore the clowns  and move on with more important things.

----------


## OKC@heart

I like that the design to me seems like the designer was basing it off of what the Farmers market of yesteryear was both in form and applied that to the way the customers perceive the store. There is no place like getting fresh fruit and veg from a farmers market, so I think that will resonate. 

I also like the approach that utilizing a metal roof as a practical material use that has been utilized on the plains for eons. 

I am not a fan of EIFS as an waterproofing and aesthetic solution and only wish that the dramatic front elements integrated better with the volume of the rest of the store so if felt less like a facade, and more integral. Would also have liked to see either brick or stone used on the front replacing the EIFS, even if it had to be EIFS after it turned the corners. 

Still it is vastly better than most!

----------


## Jesseda

it looks nice to me and i do pass by it about 2 times a week

----------


## flintysooner

> I like that the design to me seems like the designer was basing it off of what the Farmers market of yesteryear was both in form and applied that to the way the customers perceive the store. There is no place like getting fresh fruit and veg from a farmers market, so I think that will resonate. 
> 
> I also like the approach that utilizing a metal roof as a practical material use that has been utilized on the plains for eons. 
> 
> I am not a fan of EIFS as an waterproofing and aesthetic solution and only wish that the dramatic front elements integrated better with the volume of the rest of the store so if felt less like a facade, and more integral. Would also have liked to see either brick or stone used on the front replacing the EIFS, even if it had to be EIFS after it turned the corners. 
> 
> Still it is vastly better than most!


I like your thinking.

----------


## SWOKC 4 me

I am happy that there is a Crest store at this intersection, however it does not look as spectacular as some on here have said.  I drive by it every day and I really don't like all the metal "siding" (I don't know what it is called) in the front.  I would have liked to see more brick or stone.  However beggars can't be choosers and it doesn't look horrible.

I know that Crest keeps up their stores for the most part, which is even more important to me than the look.  I also noticed that Subway is going in one of the spaces on the north side (there is a sign in the window).  I am also hoping for a decent restaurant on the corner.

----------


## Larry OKC

> It's not going in Bricktown...SW 104th/May.


LOL. Ok.

I thought your objection to the Bass Pro building was the design itself and not where they chose to put the design. My mistake.

----------


## old okie

> Even if Jesus Christ had designed it and it looked like the Taj Mahal, some people are gonna bitch about. That is the nature of our society these days. So, if you like it, ignore the clowns  and move on with more important things.


Wow.  I take this to mean that people aren't free to express their disagreement with some architectural design?  And I do take offense that you basically call all of us who aren't overwhelmed with the design "clowns." 

 I don't know you, or know why you are using a totally inappropriate comment for an otherwise simple discussion, but referring to Christ in such a context is totally out of line.

----------


## SOONER8693

> Wow.  I take this to mean that people aren't free to express their disagreement with some architectural design?  And I do take offense that you basically call all of us who aren't overwhelmed with the design "clowns." 
> 
>  I don't know you, or know why you are using a totally inappropriate comment for an otherwise simple discussion, but referring to Christ in such a context is totally out of line.


Get serious.

----------


## Spartan

> LOL. Ok.
> 
> I thought your objection to the Bass Pro building was the design itself and not where they chose to put the design. My mistake.


Well, it aint brick, despite being in Bricktown. I guess that's a lot of objections I have about both, design and location. And site plan, a third component that stands alone (and that Bass Pro sucks at).

----------


## Larry OKC

Say it aint so!  It isn't brick? How did THAT get by the design approval committee (especially since we paid for/built it)?

Isn't it in Lower Bricktown (which could imply a lower standard) :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## earlywinegareth

I drive by it every day.  It looks sharp...tons better than any wal-mart.  I like the 'farmer's market' styling alot...it has stone masonry from the ground up to about 4 foot.  Can't wait for June 23rd.

----------


## warreng88

Crest Foods prepares to open new upscale market in south Oklahoma City
Crest Fresh Market, at SW 104 Street and S May Avenue, opens Wednesday.

BY JENNIFER PALMER
Published: June 19, 2010
Crest Foods opens its newest store, an upscale Fresh Market, Wednesday in south Oklahoma City.

"I think we're going to surprise a lot of people when they walk in, said company President Bruce Harroz.

The 95,000-square-foot grocery store is receiving the finishing touches this week. Construction crews have been working on the project at SW 104 Street and S May Avenue for about a year.

The 24-hour store will include features similar to other major grocery chains, such as a Bank of Oklahoma branch. But it also will feature a drive-through pharmacy and wellness clinic. It also marks the first time Crest has added a sushi bar and fresh floral department, Harroz said.

Premium, natural beef with no hormones or antibiotics will be sold in the meat department and the produce is up front  emphasizing the store's focus on freshness, he said.

The company researched grocery store trends here and in other markets, such as Kansas City and Dallas, before deciding what amenities to incorporate into the store. Harroz said although the store is a new, more upscale look for the Edmond-based grocer, the "rock bottom prices will remain.

"We're proud of this. It's a big step for us, said Vice President Kevin Ergenbright.

Crest had looked at the property years ago but decided to build stores in Edmond and Moore first. And because the company owns their stores and avoids carrying debt, new stores are typically opened several years apart, Harroz said.

Market research told Harroz the newest Crest store would be in one of the city's wealthiest ZIP codes  73170  and a fast-growing area.

Harroz said he listens to customers when deciding where to locate.

"People were e-mailing us and sending us letters and saying 'please come to south Oklahoma City,' Harroz said.

Residents here are not lacking for grocery stores, however. There's a Homeland one block east at Chatenay Square, on SW 104 and S Pennsylvania Avenue, and a Walmart Neighborhood Market another block east at S Western Avenue.

Harroz said there are plenty of shoppers in the area and Crest's easy access to Interstate 44 (a mile to the west) will be a boost to sales, Harroz said.

Murals, colorful signage and nods to the company's roots in Midwest City can be seen throughout the new store, including a black-and-white photo of Harroz's father and company founder, Nick Harroz Jr., at his first store  Nick's Brett Drive Grocery opened in 1946  inside the front entrance and a huge sculpture of him in front of the store.

Crest Fresh Market will employ about 300 people and become the seventh Crest Foods store in the Oklahoma City metro area.

Crest Foods prepares to open new upscale market in south Oklahoma City | NewsOK.com

----------


## Spartan

There's a Homeland one black east at Chatenay Square -- he means one mile. Obviously..

I think this is interesting because of how badly S OKC lacks retail options. We're also getting a McAlister's at 104th and Western now, which I'm pretty excited for. Hopefully this may make Target take another look at the area. This new store reminds me a lot of some of the pretty decent HEBs that are in all of Houston's nicer burbs, like Katy, Bear Creek, Conroe, Sugar Land, La Marque, etc.

----------


## ljbab728

> There's a Homeland one black east at Chatenay Square -- he means one mile. Obviously..
> 
> I think this is interesting because of how badly S OKC lacks retail options. We're also getting a McAlister's at 104th and Western now, which I'm pretty excited for. Hopefully this may make Target take another look at the area. This new store reminds me a lot of some of the pretty decent HEBs that are in all of Houston's nicer burbs, like Katy, Bear Creek, Conroe, Sugar Land, La Marque, etc.


And obviously, Western is another mile to the east instead of another block.  You would think retailers would begin to take notice of how much money is centered in far south OKC and begin to cater to them.

----------


## Larry OKC

Shucks guys you beat me to it...that "one block" thing jumped right out at me too :Doh:

----------


## earlywinegareth

Actually, the writer is a "she" who made the mistake...Harroz was not being quoted with saying blocks instead of miles.

There is tons of land set aside for commercial/retail down here...I could see a Target go in on 134th near I-44.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Actually, the writer is a "she" who made the mistake...Harroz was not being quoted with saying blocks instead of miles.
> 
> There is tons of land set aside for commercial/retail down here...I could see a Target go in on 134th near I-44.


Someone on this very site insisted that Target was en route to that very location about a year ago, and it never happened. Alas.

Those of use who live in the area would argue about the "density" of groceries. Our family has all-but written off WalMart Neighborhood Slum for its refusal to stock more than one brand of anything, while Homeland's prices are simply too high for regular shopping.

Rumblings I heard from an acquaintance was that WalMart is "scared to death" of Crest. Good.

I'm delighted at McAllister's Deli coming in. 

We just need a Barnes and Noble or Borders in this area now. As I recall, back when a WalMart SuperSlum was destined for 104th and May, rumblings were that a B&N was in the works across the street on the east side. When WM pulled out, so did B&N. Always thought that was a strange pairing, but whatever. 

Its kinda ridiculous in a city the size of OKC that two large booksellers have their only presence in, what, three stores on the north side of town within just a few miles of each other, with *zero* presence on the south side. I guess there's someone out there perpetuating the persona that no one south of Reno can read....

-soonerdave

----------


## earlywinegareth

I remember the B&N rumors.  I also remember when the WM neighborhood mart opened on Western...there was a grocery store (Buy 4 Less maybe?)across the street in the Palagio (sp?) bldg, and it closed down the very next week.  I shop at both WM and Homeland, sort of alternate visits to get different items.  Homeland has upgraded their produce section...added a sushi bar...and I occasionally find good deals (2 for 1s)...so even with the new Crest, I'll just add it to the rotation unless it hands down beats the other 2 with variety and price.  I hope so, I much prefer to support an Oklahoma company.

Now I'm curious what will end up going onto the pads or whatever they're called...the open spaces in front of the Crest parking lot facing May...fast food most likely but I can't help but to think we are due for quality dining.

----------


## Doug Loudenback

> Say it aint so!  It isn't brick? How did THAT get by the design approval committee (especially since we paid for/built it)?
> 
> Isn't it in Lower Bricktown (which could imply a lower standard)


Bass Pro is fine by me. But I came to this thread wondering about the new Crest shop ... silly me.

----------


## old okie

Went to the Crest pre-opening celebration this afternoon/evening.  It is a VERY nice store; most attractive inside.  So many there expressed the wish that they had let us shop instead of just getting to look around.   :LolLolLolLol: 

They are still doing a few finishing touches, but the store is fully stocked and ready for the anticipated crowd in the morning.

----------


## ljbab728

> We just need a Barnes and Noble or Borders in this area now. As I recall, back when a WalMart SuperSlum was destined for 104th and May, rumblings were that a B&N was in the works across the street on the east side. When WM pulled out, so did B&N. Always thought that was a strange pairing, but whatever. 
> 
> Its kinda ridiculous in a city the size of OKC that two large booksellers have their only presence in, what, three stores on the north side of town within just a few miles of each other, with *zero* presence on the south side. I guess there's someone out there perpetuating the persona that no one south of Reno can read....
> 
> -soonerdave


I'm not trying to change this to a bookstore thread, but maybe you missed this.  It's been discussed previously in another thread.

Bookstore to open new chapter in Oklahoma City | NewsOK.com

----------


## Larry OKC

> ...Rumblings I heard from an acquaintance was that WalMart is "scared to death" of Crest. Good. ...


The same thing was happening when Crest and Wal-Mart opened in North Edmond a mile(?) from each other on Santa Fe. Can't recall which one was quoted as saying it but they were "going to put the other guy out of business". As far as I know, a few years later, both seem to be doing just fine.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I'm not trying to change this to a bookstore thread, but maybe you missed this.  It's been discussed previously in another thread.
> 
> Bookstore to open new chapter in Oklahoma City | NewsOK.com


Yeah, I heard about half-price, which made me want to throw up in my mouth a bit. This side of town could easily sustain a Barnes and Noble. 

Sorry for bringing bookstores into the thread. I'll go away now, and hide out in the front of Crest...which, fortunately, is literally walking distance away  :Smile:

----------


## SoonerDave

> *I remember the B&N rumors.  I also remember when the WM neighborhood mart opened on Western...there was a grocery store (Buy 4 Less maybe?)across the street in the Palagio (sp?) bldg, and it closed down the very next week.*  I shop at both WM and Homeland, sort of alternate visits to get different items.  Homeland has upgraded their produce section...added a sushi bar...and I occasionally find good deals (2 for 1s)...so even with the new Crest, I'll just add it to the rotation unless it hands down beats the other 2 with variety and price.  I hope so, I much prefer to support an Oklahoma company.
> 
> Now I'm curious what will end up going onto the pads or whatever they're called...the open spaces in front of the Crest parking lot facing May...fast food most likely but I can't help but to think we are due for quality dining.


There was a chain of stores called "Food Lion" that had opened a location on the land now occupied by Wal Mart Neighborhood Slum. When Food Lion went down, WalMart bought the property, tore down the Food Lion, and built their store. Across the street had been a long-standing Albertson's grocery store, which moved to the Chatenay location upon WalMart's opening, then was sold off to Homeland. (Ironically, the Chatenay store originally opened as a Homeland, but they struggled to remain competitive, leading to the sellout to Albertson's). The former Albertson's location was "repurposed" (how I hate that word) into an upscale strip shopping center (Palagio) that seems to have maintained about 70% occupancy as best I can tell.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> Yeah, I heard about half-price, which made me want to throw up in my mouth a bit. This side of town could easily sustain a Barnes and Noble. 
> 
> Sorry for bringing bookstores into the thread. I'll go away now, and hide out in the front of Crest...which, fortunately, is literally walking distance away


Okay, I'll get back to the thread in a second too, but I stumbled on halfprice bookstore on the northside and loved it - got a bunch of books that I had on my wish list and some gifts, too.  It was clean, very nice, staff was friendly and the prices were amazing.  I'm excited that one is coming to the south side and will be back.  

Back to topic.

----------


## mark

wife and i stopped in this location friday night to pick up a few things. checker saw our mustang address and told us they were just told stores are being planned in yukon and norman. she didn't know when they were planned to open or the exact locations.

----------


## ljbab728

> wife and i stopped in this location friday night to pick up a few things. checker saw our mustang address and told us they were just told stores are being planned in yukon and norman. she didn't know when they were planned to open or the exact locations.


I hadn't heard about a possible Yukon location but the Norman location has been talked about for several months.

http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.php?t=25494

----------


## sgt. pepper

i have always heard a new Crest will go in right across the street from the new Yukon high school

----------

